# Carros a GPL, alguém tem um ?



## Mário Barros (12 Jun 2011 às 12:20)

A propósito deste vídeo fiquei a pensar se não valerá a pena mudar pra GPL, alguém tem um, o que acha ?


----------



## MSantos (12 Jun 2011 às 14:14)

Um dos problemas dos carros a GPL é o facto de não estarem autorizados a a estacionar nos parques subterrâneos. De resto pelo que tenho ouvido até são bons, são mais económicos e menos poluentes do que os carros a gasolina.


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Jun 2011 às 14:23)

MSantos disse:


> Um dos problemas dos carros a GPL é o facto de não estarem autorizados a a estacionar nos parques subterrâneos. De resto pelo que tenho ouvido até são bons, são mais económicos e menos poluentes do que os carros a gasolina.



Isso já foi levantado, tal como o selo obrigatório. Só estão à espera pela regulamentação da lei.


----------



## MSantos (12 Jun 2011 às 14:28)

Mário Barros disse:


> Isso já foi levantado. Só estão à espera pela regulamentação da lei.



Sim, eu vi isso no vídeo que colocaste, mas esse problema era um dos maiores entraves à expansão dos carros a GPL, mas felizmente vai deixar de ser. Provavelmente vamos assistir a uma explosão do numero de carros a GPL nos próximos anos.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Jun 2011 às 18:30)

MSantos disse:


> De resto pelo que tenho ouvido até são bons, são mais económicos e menos poluentes do que os carros a gasolina.



Parece-me precisamente o contrário. Os consumos sobem e sai caro porque a instalação é bastante cara.

Carros a gasolina, são a gasolina, quem não a puder suportar que tenha gasóleo, mas GPL não se justifica. É caro, mais gastador, pouco estético e ainda aumenta o peso do carro, retirando espaço.

Temos cá em casa 2 carros a gasolina e 1 a gasóleo, nenhum tem sistema GPL.


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Jun 2011 às 18:55)

Tê aqui um simulador para quem quiser.

http://www.mastergas.pt/simulador.shtml


----------



## MSantos (12 Jun 2011 às 20:18)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Parece-me precisamente o contrário. Os consumos sobem e sai caro porque a instalação é bastante cara.
> 
> Carros a gasolina, são a gasolina, quem não a puder suportar que tenha gasóleo, mas GPL não se justifica. É caro, mais gastador, pouco estético e ainda aumenta o peso do carro, retirando espaço.
> 
> Temos cá em casa 2 carros a gasolina e 1 a gasóleo, nenhum tem sistema GPL.



A instalação é cara, mas a nível de consumos acho que é melhor, a acreditar no vídeo da SIC que o Mário publicou.
Os a carros a GPL consomem mais, mas o combustível também é muito mais barato do que a gasolina/gasóleo, acabando por compensar o investimento inicial ao fim de alguns anos, com o que se poupa no combustível. 
Dizes que é pouco estético mas no exterior do carro não se nota diferença nenhuma, a não ser a placa que indica que o carro é a GPL.
Eu não conheço ninguém que tenha um carro a GPL, mas parece-me que não deve ser uma má opção.


----------



## fablept (12 Jun 2011 às 21:24)

Conheço uma pessoa que tem um carro a gasolina (1.6) a GPL e ele diz que aquilo compensa,  que o consumo era talvez 1 a 2 litros a mais do que a gasolina..a última vez que atestou o depósito de gás, o preço era de 0.66€/litro, menos de metade do preço da gasolina.

Curioso é fazer 340km com ele e a luz de reserva da gasolina sempre acesa


----------



## jPdF (12 Jun 2011 às 22:32)

Boas,
Posso falar por experiência própria, tenho carro a GPL de origem desde 2010.



> Carros a gasolina, são a gasolina, quem não a puder suportar que tenha gasóleo, mas GPL não se justifica. É caro, mais gastador, pouco estético e ainda aumenta o peso do carro, retirando espaço.
> 
> Temos cá em casa 2 carros a gasolina e 1 a gasóleo, nenhum tem sistema GPL.



Daniel existe alguma confusão com GPL, com os acidentes que tal possa causar, etc... Vou tentar falar resumidamente acerca do conceito, da segurança, das vantagens e também das desvantagens.

O GPL é uma mistura de gás butano e gás propano (semelhante ao que usamos em casa) e ao contrário do que acontece com a gasolina (que 95 octanas é 95 octanas em todo o lado), no GPL as variações de composição podem variar bastante de posto para posto, (daí as diferenças de preço entre gasolineiras: na zona de Viseu varia de 0.65€/L a 0.83€/L) o que poderá influenciar o consumo do veículo e por conseguinte os km feitos com um depósito.

Em relação à segurança do depósito e ao factor inflamável do combustível, sei, por conversas que tive com peritos, que o depósito é feito de uma liga metálica (aço?) que garante a total indeformabilidade do mesmo; em caso de aumento de temperatura a válvula de segurança garante a libertação controlada do gás para evitar explosão. 
E esta será a principal razão para o não estacionamento em parques subterrâneos (só em PT e na HU é que estas regras se observam):
 - Os parques subterrâneos na maior parte das vezes apresentam apenas ventilação no tecto, ora o gás, sendo mais denso acumula-se junto ao chão em caso de fuga, o que aumenta o risco de explosão.

Consumos e economia: como o carro veio de origem já instalado não posso falar acerca do custo da mesma, mas o mesmo carro a gasóleo custaria mais 5000 EUR, daí ter ficado logo esta opção fora de questão.
Já fiz médias a gasolina e a GPL e as contas são muito simples: O GPL compensa...

(C. Misto)GASOLINA: 5.9L/100km = 5.9 x 1.57 = 9,26€/100Km
(C. Misto)         GPL: 8.1L/100km = 8.1 x 0.70 = 5,67€/100Km
Faço cerca de 2500km/mês - Poupança mensal de 90€. Anual: *1080 EUR* é muita Euro.

A vantagem principal é ser mais económico, depois exitem outras: nunca ter fila para abastecer , ser mais limpo (para abastecer é carregar num botão), ser menos poluente, menos desgastante para os consumíveis do motor do carro, etc.

As desvantagens também existem, e a do estacionamento subterrâneo é realmente uma, embora costume ir a Centros comerciais onde existem parques reservados a GPL e exteriores, como Fórum Coimbra, Castelo Branco, Palácio do Gelo, etc,  Outra desvantagem é o facto de ainda não estar estabelecida uma rede real de abastecimento a GPL, por exemplo em Viseu apenas existem 2 locais para abastecer, em Coimbra também apenas 2, Castelo Branco nenhum (apenas na A23). 

E pronto, espero ter esclarecido, qualquer dúvida informem, e tentarei explicar tendo por base a minha experiência.

E sem dúvida nenhuma que voltaria a comprar o mesmo carro e a fazer o mesmo investimento.


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Jun 2011 às 23:02)

Que interessante, existem Hummers a GPL, ou os donos não gostam deles, ou então não têm amor ao dinheiro.

http://auto.trovit.pt/automoveis/hummer-gpl

Até mesmo Porsches 

http://auto.sapo.pt/porsche/s.aspx?bid=52&fid=3

Pensam que aqui é mais um caso dos velhos do Restelo do costume, muito cépticos de mudança, nos portugueses somos mesmo assim, por mais evidente e compensatória seja a questão só cedemos mesmo nas últimas.


----------



## Angelstorm (12 Jun 2011 às 23:04)

Tudo depende dos kms que se fizerem. Se fizerem poucos kms será difícil recuperar o investimento que ainda é razoável.
Pela minha experiência pessoal, e com o carro a fazer uns 200 kms diários, o investimento foi recuperado em menos de 1 ano e a partir daí sempre foi a poupar.
Digamos que consigo fazer pelo menos 500 kms com uns 30,00€, coisa pouca... Por exemplo uma viagem daqui para o Algarve fica-me em menos de 25,00 de GPL.
Não tenho nada a apontar contra a opção que fiz pelo GPL, com excepção do já referido problema com o estacionamento subterrâneo e também com a perda de capacidade da mala em virtude do alojamento do depósito de GPL. Neste momento tenho aqui GPL a 0,77€/ litro, que é perto de metade do valor do litro de gasolina. Apenas posso dizer mais que com GPL tenho um pouco menos de potência e mais consumo por litro (talvez +10%), mas como o carro é mesmo para transportar e não para fazer corridas, estou totalmente satisfeito, nem penso mudar tão brevemente.
jPdF tens 3 pontos de abastecimento em Coimbra (pelo menos), na Galp da rotunda da Fucoli, na BP em Eiras e no Jumbo (na saída de Coimbra em direcção a Ceira e à Lousã), onde ainda hoje abasteci a 0,699 por litro.
Por vezes não entendo se podemos pagar menos porque vamos pagar mais...


----------



## Angelstorm (12 Jun 2011 às 23:06)

Mário Barros disse:


> Que interessante, existem Hummers a GPL, ou os donos não gostam deles, ou então não têm amor ao dinheiro.
> 
> http://auto.trovit.pt/automoveis/hummer-gpl
> 
> ...



É verdade. Eu já vi Porches Cayennes a abastecer no GPL, mas não tinham distico de GPL. Porque seria?...


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Jun 2011 às 23:42)

Angelstorm disse:


> É verdade. Eu já vi Porches Cayennes a abastecer no GPL, mas não tinham distico de GPL. Porque seria?...



Pura vergonha. Só prova que por fora não se nota que o carro possuiu GPL, esteticamente nada muda.


----------



## under (13 Jun 2011 às 03:13)

Epa...desculpem lá mas colocar um CAYENNE a GPL é incoerente!!!  Nao me digam que quem dá um balurdio por uma maquina daquelas nao tem dinheiro para o sustentar....


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Jun 2011 às 13:21)

jPdF disse:


> Boas,
> Posso falar por experiência própria, tenho carro a GPL de origem desde 2010.



Cá em casa gastamos cerca de 400 litros de combustível por mês, no entanto, com os vários milhares de km que fazemos por mês com os carros, somos muito cépticos em relação ao GPL. Sinto-me inseguro em relação ao muito calor das zonas onde residimos e por onde andamos. Outro factor é o carro deixar de ser abastecido a gasolina para valer a pena o investimento. A autonomia vai ficar imensamente reduzida, porque se vai usar um depósito de GPL (que certamente não terá os mesmos 73 litros de capacidade do depósito de gasolina que uso) e, para além disso, gastando ainda mais com GPL, a autonomia irá reduzir-se bastante. Para quem faz tantos km, passaria a vida a atestar o carro. Tenho também uma forte convicção que os carros a GPL têm problemas mecânicos mais depressa, os motores saturam-se mais facilmente com esse tipo de combustível e facilmente se começa a verificar que começa a haver má combustão.

Em relação à perda de potência, pagar para reduzir a autonomia, perder potência, mesmo que seja com poupanças a curto prazo, não sei se compensará. Escolhi um determinado carro a gasolina por uma questão de espaço, conforto, gosto pessoal, mas também para poder usufruir dos 180 cv de potência que tem quando são necessários, em grandes viagens, subidas acentuadas, etc, ora, quase como a metáfora dos Cayennes a GPL, não me parece muito lógico usar GPL cá em casa quando geralmente colocamos gasolina 98 e, uma vez por outra, gasolina 95.

De resto, pode ser que um dia mude de opinião, aguardemos.


----------



## Mjhb (13 Jun 2011 às 20:15)

Cá em casa mora um GPL alterado em 2002, _no problems_. Não sei quantos quilómetros já fez, nem a capacidade do depósito (mais tarde posto).


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Jun 2011 às 15:34)

Fala-se muito em consumos, mas algumas pessoas ignoram um factor preponderante: a pressão utilizada nos pneus.

Outro truque e hábito que tenho, uma vez que tenho pneus ZR no carro, de elevada aderência, embora com as medidas exactamente de origem, é utilizar pressões um pouco elevadas nos pneus.

Para uma lotação de 5 pessoas, o livro sugere que se use 2.3 bar à frente e 2.8 bar atrás. Pessoalmente não me agrada usar uma diferença de pressão tão grande entre os eixos, uma vez que o carro pesa o mesmo à frente e atrás. 
Utilizo, por isso, a pressão máxima para o eixo traseiro sugerida pelo livro de recomendações, mas atrás e também à frente, ficando assim 2.8 bar à frente e 2.8 bar atrás. E não é muita pressão, a direcção continua óptima e este é um hábito pessoal. 

Senão vejamos:

As pressões recomendadas pelo fabricante originalmente parecem-me muito baixas, os pneus curvam muito junto à base e, principalmente em curvas, torcem demasiado. Gosto de sentir o carro mais sólido, mais firme a reagir à direcção e à tracção, por isso a pressão igual nos dois eixos torna-se óptima, ficando todos os pneus com a mesma aderência, com pressões um pouco mais altas impede-se que aqueçam em demasia e gerem porosidades, duram mais e gastam-se todos por igual, culminando tudo isto num *consumo mais baixo* sem afectar visivelmente a estabilidade do carro no que diz respeito à aderência. Uma forma de verificar que o pneu está suficientemente cheio mas não em demasia é colocar ar suficiente até que todo o piso do pneu toque no solo por igual e sem que as bordas laterais comecem a levantar em relação ao centro do pneu. Quando se atingir este ponto, atingiu-se a pressão ideal. Normalmente é o método que utilizo. A pressão a utilizar não depende apenas do recomendado pelo fabricante do carro, mas também, *e bastante*, dos pneus que se utilizam. 

As viaturas que vemos hoje em dia nos stands já vêm com pressões de pneus muito mais elevadas do que as de carros do mesmo segmento há 10 anos atrás, usando os mesmos pneus. Porque será ?

Muitas pessoas desperdiçam combustível e desgastam travões por usarem pressões demasiado baixas e, para além disso, as distâncias de travagem também se tornam menos eficientes. Pneus insuficientemente cheios dificultam a aceleração do carro, a eficiência das travagens, desgastam muito as bandas laterais dos pneus e impedem as suspensões de reagir correctamente às irregularidades do piso, acabando por as prejudicar precocemente e empenando as jantes ao mínimo descuido. Em suma, anulam parcialmente a manobrabilidade que se pretende do carro.


Uma fotografia dele, recentemente, com os pneus em questão. Apesar de a foto não ser direccionada aos pneus, verifique-se que os pneus, apesar da pressão colocada, não estão com as respectivas paredes completamente rectilíneas ao solo e que todo o piso do pneu assenta correctamente nele:









E venham muitos mais km.


----------



## Z13 (20 Jun 2011 às 16:13)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Para uma lotação de 5 pessoas, o livro sugere que se use 2.3 bar à frente e 2.8 bar atrás. Pessoalmente não me agrada usar uma diferença de pressão tão grande entre os eixos, uma vez que o carro pesa o mesmo à frente e atrás.
> Utilizo, por isso, a pressão máxima para o eixo traseiro sugerida pelo livro de recomendações, mas atrás e também à frente, ficando assim 2.8 bar à frente e 2.8 bar atrás.



Concordo com o que escreves Daniel, mas o teu carro tem um peso de aproximadamente 50% em cada eixo, vazio. Quando o carregas com 5 adultos e enches a bagageira, todo esse peso se vai repercutir principalmente no eixo traseiro, por isso deves aumentar mais a pressão nesse eixo.

Uma boa forma de analisar o "toque" dos pneus com o solo é molhando o piso do pneu com uma esponja e avançar com o carro 5/6 metros e observar a zona que secou (em contacto com o solo).

De resto, obedeço sempre ás pressões sugeridas pelos fabricantes. Antes de um carro ser colocado à venda fazem milhares de km em testes, e se os pilotos profissionais que os testam, em conjunto com os engenheiros, concluem que aquelas pressões são as indicadas... não sou eu que vou andar a inventar!

Quanto muito adequa-las ao tipo de trajecto que faço, (mais cidade, mais auto-estrada)...

um abraço


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Jun 2011 às 11:39)

Z13 disse:


> Concordo com o que escreves Daniel, mas o teu carro tem um peso de aproximadamente 50% em cada eixo, vazio. Quando o carregas com 5 adultos e enches a bagageira, todo esse peso se vai repercutir principalmente no eixo traseiro, por isso deves aumentar mais a pressão nesse eixo.
> 
> (...)
> 
> Quanto muito adequa-las ao tipo de trajecto que faço, (mais cidade, mais auto-estrada)...



Claro que sim, perfeitamente de acordo. Claro que só uso a pressão igual nos dois eixos quando faço mais cidade, para diminuir o atrito no trânsito, usar menos o acelerador e diminuir um pouco os consumos.

Em situações em que seja necessário usufruir de toda a aderência e conforto dos pneus, utilizo o que é recomendado pelo fabricante da viatura, os 2.3 bar à frente e 2.8 bar atrás, até porque quando se faz estrada/auto-estrada, é necessário que a dianteira não esteja tão rígida para utilizar velocidades maiores, senão tornava-se menos confortável e seguro, pois as curvas também não seriam descritas na perfeição, principalmente em situações de piso molhado.

Por isso, sempre que haja muito percurso de alta velocidade, longo curso ou estradas mais escorregadias, utilizo sempre a pressão recomendada pelo fabricante, superior no eixo de trás relativamente ao da frente.


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Ago 2011 às 18:20)

*Conheça os mitos sobre os carros a GPL e fuja deles como o Diabo da cruz.*


> *1. Reservatórios de GPL explodem*
> 
> Há muitos condutores que excluem a ideia de comprar um carro a GPL, porque pensam que, em caso de embate, pode explodir. Hoje, essa é uma questão que não se coloca. Os sistemas de GPL são instalados por entidades credenciadas e depois são validados numa Inspecção extraordinária em centros de inspecção automóvel de categoria B. Desde que sejam cumpridas as boas práticas de instalação, não vai acontecer nada de errado com o carro.
> 
> ...


----------

